# Scaredy Cat Golden!



## kaisula (Sep 26, 2007)

Our new pup Kona who is 5 months old is very jumpy and easily frightened. We have only had him for 1 week and we can't understand why the slightest little noise or fast movement makes him jump or even bolt across the room. It can be something as benign as me moving a toy with my foot. Yesterday he wouldn't even enter one of my kids bedrooms when I opened the door, it is normally closed. If I kick a soccer ball to my other dog than Kona will run from the noise of my foot hiting the ball. Using a broom which makes no noise at all causes him to run. I have to wonder if he was abused by the breeder. Can this be a normal trait with some goldens? Maybe some are just more jumpy than others? Or do you think it was probably from abuse? Could it be that since he was an outside dog that all these new sights and sounds are frightening to him? I have never seen a puppy so frightened. I thought he would be bouncing around all happy but he is so sedate and timid. He will readily come to us to be petted and sleeps in our room on the floor so I don't think he is afraid of us, but maybe he still isn't trusting of humans. If it is the breeders fault than it just angers me more and more. I am already upset with her for letting the puppies get malnourished, dehydrated and covered with fleas. The back ground info is in new member introductions- Hi from NW Florida. I wish I could take the last 3 5-month old pups for free and get them healthy so they can go to a good home, but how do you tell this breeder your pups are being treated like crap?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is so sad. Five months is a long time, especially at that age. That is when their personalities are being formed. Unfortunately, there is not much you can do, other then let the breeder know what your experience is.

With a lot of exposure and desensitization., you probably can get your puppy to accept new experiences.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Yes this is typical of a dog that has had no interaction with people or normal everyday things in a home. For her to leave these pups in a back yard and to not show them the things that happen in a home is JUST WRONG and this Breeder should be put turned into AKC for doing this...

These pups are going to need months of rehabilitaion, patience and love form thier new owners, so please give it time and understanding, go SLOWLY with it and it will perk up and become a great dog for you!

URG!!! I hate when people leave thier dogs in the yard like this...
Keep us posted on how he opens up and blossoms...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is sad, and happening more and more in this breed  I'm sorry to hear it. It doesn't mean he was abused. He could have a poor temperament by birth. Such a shame. He will come around a bit with lots of love and socialization.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My 2 yr old golden is noise phobic and he was never abused--ever, but he did spend his first 8 weeks living outside with his mother and littermates. His first experience with being inside was when I brought him home to my house. He spent his first few days hiding behind furniture and when we were outside and a truck drove by he would run for the door. He still has trouble with rattling pots and pans, things that drop to the floor, etc, but he is much improved. I make sure that I don't baby or comfort him, when these noises frighten him, and I act nonchalant...ignoring him and pretending that I don't notice his fear of it. For awhile, when he was a pup, I would do things like leave the vacuum cleaner out in the middle of the living room floor, touching it or moving it a little everytime I went by it. Believe it or not this did help...it's just that once they are used to the object then it doesn't create such fear. 

Part of the problem with your pup might also be his age. I have an almost 5 mo old golden and she is going thru a "fear period" where she is afraid of the oddest things...balloons in the yard across the street, a child with a hat on their head, one night she was barking at my coffee maker because the lid was up :doh:!!! 

I also have a 2-3 yr old black lab rescue that I've had since May of this year and she is very timid and still slinks around as if I'm going to hit her or something (I have never hit a dog) but she also has improved, although I don't think she will ever be a brave dog. I don't know any of her history...whether she was abused or if this is just her personality. She acts differently around the dogs---she is very bold when stealing a toy that they have or if she is running with them...I don't see any timidity at those times...it's just around people.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like he was abused or not socialized. I would be patient and loving and hopefully he will improve. I would contact the AKC about this woman and I would call her and give her a piece of my mind. Hope he improves.


----------



## kaisula (Sep 26, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone for your replies. Although Kona is a jumpy little thing, he sure is sweet. He approaches us calmly to be petted unlike Kai who is all in your face with his butt wiggling. I am awfully glad we got him and hopefully he will break out of his shell. I would report the lady if her son hadn't died in March, 2 months before the puppies were born. I feel she is out of sorts. At least I hope that is it.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Give him time. It sounds like he needs to get used to the new environment and experiences. Plus, they do go through "fear" stages, and all of it combined may well be contributing factors.

He's still a baby....basically. So as he begins to feel more secure, he should come out of his shell.

As he grows, make sure to expose him to many new things...every day. 

Do NOT baby him when he shows fear. Just go about your business and he'll pick up from you that everything's okay. If you ooh and awww and poor baby him, you'll be teaching him that he has something to be afraid of.

Talk him through it...like "look, this is a broom" type thing, in a normal voice...or even happy. Just BE NORMAL......that's very important.


----------



## tro911 (May 7, 2006)

*scardey dog*

I also have a "scaredy dog". My Jazz picked me out at about 5 weeks old and I brought her home at about 8 weeks old from a very loving home. (atleast from the few times I was there) She also is skittish so I tend to think some are just born with this personality just as we humans are born with certain traits. (some are out going and some are very quiet and shy) I have spent a lot of time working with Jazz on this. When she was a pup I tried to spend a lot of time socializing her to different things. We have 2 other loved ones at home so I took her with me to the Pet Food Center and for rides in the car etc. No matter what, she was then and still is, very skittish of loud noises, new furniture in the house and just HATES balloons. What bothers me the most is she will have nothing at all to do with new people that may come over. I was very surprised at this because I have always known goldens to be overly friendly. It has taken a lot of work and patience and some just "growing up" on her part and experience to come out of a lot of it. I'm sure yours will be fine with your love and patience.


----------



## kaisula (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for your imput. Kona is getting better every day except my husband had to go and put all kinds of scary things on and around our front door for Halloween so of course Kona won't walk past them. Oh well!


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

We adopted to beautiful goldens in May that had little or no socialization and were horribly treated. They are skiddish with all new situations but have made great improvements in the past 5 months. Love and patience. He'll make some good strides pretty quickly but you have to give him time to trust his new home environment.


----------

